# Hunting views...



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

I read in outdoor life that hunting has become more of an industry than a recreational pastime. What do you all think about how deer hunting has changed over the last 10 years? Do you think its become more of an industry or had it basically remained the same? There are so many shows and magazines anymore that are just worried about who shoots the biggest rack of antlers...not really worrying about the deer itself.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a good thought. I definitely think it has changed. I'm not sure if its for the better or worse. 

The big buck phenomenon has taken away from the sport overall. Most people I see that kill as decent buck end up making a comment about how small it is or something along those lines. Even beginning hunters are only chasing big bucks.

However, the deer herd is as good as it has ever been and people have become more conscious of management. Part of the reason people are chasing bigger and better deer is because there are probably more bigger and better deer than ever before.

The industry is always pushing more gear and gadgets, but these things will never replace dedication, woodsmanship, and skills.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh its a HUGE industry alright. i got a chance to go to the ATA show in columbus last jan, trust me..its a HUGE industry.
watch espn II every sunday morning, lots of ads there.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I do not know if the sport has changed as much as people have. I know myself, I no longer have the urge for the kill as much as the time spent. All of the outdoor shows are about large animals or many fish landed or that one large hog of a fish. If everyone knew how many production hours goes into these shows, you would find the most of us could be put into these great locations could probally do as well. Most these shows are about pushing new products that they want us to think we can not live without. I know I have bought to many items trying to be better rather putting the real time in to get better.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

montagc said:


> I'd like to start hunting deer, and I could give a hoot about racks. I just want to be outside and maybe get some meat should I be so lucky. I know what you mean though. My outdoors buddies think I am just being overly optimistic or nuts, but I really enjoy being outdoors whether the hunting or fishing is good or not. The fish and game is just a bonus.
> 
> I agree that there is a glut of gadgets and gear on the market, pointing out that it truly is an industry. Those infomercials for fad tackle kind prove that point. I kind of got stuck in that gadget rut for a while, but really pared down my gear when I realized it was all just stuff that didn't improve my experience any.


I really enjoy it as well. I do however try to do whats neccesary to improve my luck but I am just as happy just enjoying the outdoors. I love to just set in my stand and watch all the critters go about thier business and I still get that excited butterflies in the stomach feeling everytime theres a deer under my stand, even if its a doe or a little buck. I hope that feeling never goes away. To me, thats what its all about!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i think that hunting as a whole has changed a great deal,and not necessarily for the better.money got involved and that'll ruin anything.there's too much emphasis put on harvesting a trophy these days.there's nothing wrong with going after a wallhanger but having a freezer with some meat from a doe is pretty good too! to me there's alot of enjoyment in cooking up some loins or making some deer jerky.
for me though it's stayed pretty much the same.i still have permission to hunt many of the same farms and land that i've had since i first started hunting back in the early 70's.i don't get to hunt as much these days but because of that i still really look forward to getting out when i can.and if i do or don't bring something home i'm just as happy either way.just being out and enjoying it all is still enough for me.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I just started hunting last year at 25. I hunted rabbit, squirrel, and got my first doe. A lot of my friends gave me a hard time for shooting a doe because I was excited I got some meat when they themselves were no great hunters. I love the opportunity to go out and hunt whenever I can. I do believe though that a lot of land is being bought up and used for industry purposes such as paid hunts. You can see it all over t.v. with the private ranches out there who cater hunts to those who can afford it. While it may not be as prevelant around here with the private hunts, it does seem to be harder to find public land to hunt on. Anymore the message is if you don't have the best of the best gear you can't go and bag a reasonable deer. A guy gave me a book to read titled "How to bag the biggest buck of your life" by a family in Maine in the 70's who were premier hunters at the time. Those guys bagged plenty of big buck without all the fancy equipment to.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

It has got very commercialized. I have bought gadgets that I have made fun of other people for buying. It seems to be easy to rationalize when looking over the latest gear in the store. I do agree that the focus must be on the deer though. My family does a doe shoot every year. It does make a difference in the health of the herd. 

I am a huge part of the problem though. I always say to myself that I could care less whether I see something in the beginning of the season. I do get excited whenever I get a little buck or doe near me. However, I also turn into a big hypocrite when I see big buck walk into my area. That heart pounding is what makes the miserable weather all worth it. If I do miss, you can bet that I am willing to buy the nuclear powered bore scope guaranteed to improve accuracy that I read in my subscription to Brutus Buckeye deer hunting magazine.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I actually had a guy call me a derogatory term that is also a female body part for shooting does. I just laughed at the guy. I find it humorous that some guys will shoot a buck just to shoot a buck but clown on someone for taking a doe. I am a meat hunter. I enjoy deer meat. Now that being said, I would be a complete liar to say i dont get excited about big bucks. My heart rate goes up when a doe comes within shooting range but it's not the same as a trophy buck. And what is a trophy, to me it is whatever the person harvesting the deer considers it to be. I see a lot of bucks taken that i would not harvest. I would never tell a guy that his trophy he just harvested is indeed not a trophy in my eyes. Whats the point. I think the hunting shows have gotten hunter's views completely backwards. If you do not harvest a monster every year you are not a true hunter. BS!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

ODNR3723 said:


> I actually had a guy call me a derogatory term that is also a female body part for shooting does. I just laughed at the guy. I find it humorous that some guys will shoot a buck just to shoot a buck but clown on someone for taking a doe. I am a meat hunter. I enjoy deer meat. Now that being said, I would be a complete liar to say i dont get excited about big bucks. My heart rate goes up when a doe comes within shooting range but it's not the same as a trophy buck. And what is a trophy, to me it is whatever the person harvesting the deer considers it to be. I see a lot of bucks taken that i would not harvest. I would never tell a guy that his trophy he just harvested is indeed not a trophy in my eyes. Whats the point. I think the hunting shows have gotten hunter's views completely backwards. If you do not harvest a monster every year you are not a true hunter. BS!!


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses. I was really worried that no one would answer, but it really feels good to me that people do care about this subject I presented. You all pretty much had the same opinion that I have on the matter. I have narrowed it down to this: Deer hunting or any hunting at all is to be enjoyed, no matter what gains you make in how you hunt your prey. This conversation is something that I want to continue throughout the deer season. I'd love to see your pic from your hunting adventures, along with any concerns you may have with any aspect with fishing and hunting. Well boys I'm off of here...Happy Fishing/Hunting!...and GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

YOU CAN EMAIL ME ANYTIME AT [email protected]


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I was raise by my grandparents so I am a little old fashion. I see the old ways disappearing. The things that I am talking about are the things that your grandfather and fathers experienced.

The traditional deer camps that are slowly being obsolete due to convenience of back yard hunting.

The loss of check in stations (Next year)which were the substance that dreams of young and old hunters were made. I know mine were made watching them come in and a crowd forming.

Even Monday opening day is probably going to be gone out of connivance. There will not be 1 to 2 days at deer camp to shoot/scout and hang out. Then time to hunt.......It will be hurry get there Friday night set up camp and hunt in the morning..

We are loosing a lot of the traditional things due to easier and connivance, And it is sad. If you don't know what I am talking about then you probably have missed out. And soon it will be gone...

I don't want to come off cocky. But I can shoot a b&c almost every year. ( I have good spots, Urban) 2 years ago I passed on smaller buck's (personal opinion) and I got a couple of does. Killing the monster has become over rated. Hunting with good friends/family means much more... I just hate seeing it slowly being dissolved into just killing a monster buck. I go to Athens/Nelsonville every year for gun. I can shoot a monster in Cincinnati. I go for Deer camp, with my 86 year old grandpa,friends and family.

There are a alot of gimmicks out there and if you are a sucker, buy them. I hunt in the same hunting clothes that I have had for years. Hunt the wind, keep your clothes in a tube of leaves and dirt. You will be fine...If you choose the scent smoker use it. I don't think its a gimmick. Never tried it but I hear it works.

Sorry Yes thing are changing, not for the better. Throw in leased land and it gets even worse.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Leased land is another topic of conversation. I have had 2 spots that i have traditionally hunted. Went to one of the spots last year to dove hunt and the farmer, that i have known for quite some time, kind of hesitated before explaining that his land was under lease. I was still allowed to hunt doves but everything else was off limits. I understand the agreement and it works for both parties involved. What i find humorous is that as we lease more land it drives the guys off the property that had previously hunted the property. Is the complaint that no private land is available so we pay to hunt and therefore block more private property from being available. Anyone else see the irony?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I knew the hunting industry was getting a little out of hand when I got a "butt-out" tool for christmas last year. I must admit I am a little interested to see if it works though


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's my hunting view
looking for these
.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Onion said:


> I knew the hunting industry was getting a little out of hand when I got a "butt-out" tool for christmas last year. I must admit I am a little interested to see if it works though


It works exactly as advertised. I love mine, just sucks having to clean deer turds off it after you have used it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's all about a big ego, big antlers and $$$ nowadays. What's wrong with appreciating all deer that you see and/or harvest - even the small ones. It should be about Nature and sharing time with friends and family. Enjoying the meals of venison is a bonus!


----------



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

yes i am seeing this this year too. a guy bought some of our old hunting ground and nows there is a house on it and i believe that state law require no firing of weapons within 300 ft i think? so other than public land where in instance last year bout got my head blown off!.... my hunting territory is limited. by the way, anyone be willing to let me and my buddy hunt on their property?
Fellas, there has to be something that we can do to keep out terriories safe from the lease contacts...well maybe not just safe but would it be possibe to just strike agreements with the landowners, leasers, and ourselves?


----------

